# Welche WaKü  für mein Gehäuse



## Jason1577 (6. Januar 2017)

*Welche WaKü  für mein Gehäuse*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Thermaltake Armor+ Gehäuse.
Welche WaKü kann man da rein bauen?

Würde diese passen? Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT

Grüße


----------



## Chimera (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche WaKü  für mein Gehäuse*

Ganz simpel: wenn du eins der uralten Armor Plus MX hast, nein, da passt nix rein ohne grössere Nacharbeiten. Oder hast du iwo im Case Platz für 3x 140mm Lüfis? Denn mit nem 360er Radi brauchst du ca. 40cm freien Platz, was meist ner Lochung für 3x 140mm Lüfis entspricht. Hat das Case nur 3x 120mm, dann kann es Probs mit dem Laufwerk oder anderen Teilen geben, die dann evtl. im Weg sind. Hat dein Case aber nirgends die Möglichkeit, um min.(!) 3x 120mm Lüfis anzubringen, dann kannst du es eh vergessen.


----------



## moreply (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche WaKü  für mein Gehäuse*

Nirgends höchsten im Boden ein 240er.Nimm das Geld lieber für ein neues Case.Und bau da eine Wasserkühlung ein


----------



## Jason1577 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche WaKü  für mein Gehäuse*

Es ist das Thermaltake Armor Plus Big-Tower VH6000BWS. Hatte gelesen, das unten und oben ein 240er rein passt. Unten sogar mit minimaler Modifizierung ein 360er

Gesendet von meinem Le X620 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche WaKü  für mein Gehäuse*

Guckt man sich die Specs an, so sieht man sofort: ohne grössere Modifikationen wird da kaum ein 360er reinpassen, dazu müssten fast 40cm Platz vorhanden sein: Thermaltake - Global - Armor+ - VH6000BWS. Und oben? Laut Specs hat es oben nicht mal ne Vorsehung für Lüfter, auch da müsst man wohl was basteln, zumal dort ja auch noch das Netzteil im Wege wär. Wie moreply schon schrieb, käm es im Endeffekt wohl besser, wenn du gleich auf ein moderneres Case umsteigst, wo man garantiert auch Waküs einbauen kann. Oder aber du begnügst dich mit nur nem 240er im Boden oder setzt halt auf nen externen Radiator, wenn du sehr am Case hängst.
Denke mal, im Boden könnt man, wenn man den HDD Käfig ganz raus nimmt und dann noch Löcher in den Boden bohrt, nen 360er reinwursteln. Nen Schönheitswettbewerb wird man damit wohl kaum gewinnen, doch funktionieren sollt es schon  Jedoch würd ich(!) dann eher noch oberhalb der PCI Slots 2 Löcher für ne Schlauchdurchführung bohren und dann gleich auf nen grossen Radiator für draussen setzen. Eine der günstigeren Lösungen: Watercool Radiator MO-RA3 360 Core - black. Gibt natürlich noch grössere und auch teurere, doch wäre dies in meinen Augen effektiv die schlauere Lösung oder eben ein neues Case. Grad bei den neueren Thermaltake Cases merkt man, dass die viel mehr auf Waküs ausgelegt sind, man hat sehr viel mehr Einbaumöglichkeiten.


----------



## moreply (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche WaKü  für mein Gehäuse*

Z.b das X71 kostet etwa so viel wie dich der Mora+Lüfter Kostet 

Thermaltake Core X71 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ein Enthoo Luxe ist auch einen Blick wert

Phanteks Enthoo Luxe weiß mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614L_WT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Noch Geld in das Teil zu stecken ist mehr als blöd da wirst du nur Kompromisse eingehen


----------



## Jason1577 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche WaKü  für mein Gehäuse*

Also ich habe aufgerüstet: I5-3570K soll Übertaktet werden mit Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z, 16GB G.Skill Sniper und ASUS ROG RX480 8GB OC GAMING
Ich habe noch einen IF-X14 Luft-Kühler mit 2x120er PWM Lüfter, oder habe mich auch für die CORSAIR AIO H110i v2 WaKü entschieden, mit passenden Lüftern.
Welches ist besser?


----------



## Venom89 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche WaKü  für mein Gehäuse*

Eine neues case wäre am besten. Das ist doch sonst alles Käse 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche WaKü  für mein Gehäuse*

Benutz einfach den IF-X14 weiter. Bei der Hardware lohnt sich einfach keine Wakü, die wäre doch teuer als die restliche Hardware, da solltest du das Geld besser in eine stärkere Graka stecken...


----------



## Chimera (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche WaKü  für mein Gehäuse*



Jason1577 schrieb:


> Also ich habe aufgerüstet: I5-3570K soll Übertaktet werden mit Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z, 16GB G.Skill Sniper und ASUS ROG RX480 8GB OC GAMING
> Ich habe noch einen IF-X14 Luft-Kühler mit 2x120er PWM Lüfter, oder habe mich auch für die CORSAIR AIO H110i v2 WaKü entschieden, mit passenden Lüftern.
> Welches ist besser?



Ob es sich lohnt oder nicht, musst du und nur du ganz alleine für dich entscheiden, denn ist ja deine Kohle. Was andere davon halten: pfeif drauf, ist ja deine Sache  Aaaaber, was du dir sicher zu Herzen nehmen solltest: bei nem Vergleich IFX-14 vs AIO wirst du nun mal mit ner AIO keine 10 Grad bessere Tempis erreichen, vielleicht ein paar, wenn überhaupt. Der IFX-14 war nicht umsonst seinerzeit einer der stärksten Luküs. Ok, er ist mit seinen engen Lamellen halt nicht wirklich ein Silent-Modell, doch sind dies die meisten AIOs eben auch nicht (grad die Corsair und NZXT Modelle sind auf maximale Performance ausgelegt und nicht auf ultra-hyper-mega silent Betrieb  ).
Für mich war DER Hauptgrund, warum ich in beiden PCs vom HR-02 Macho auf ne Cryorig A80/BQ Silent Loop wechselte: mich kotzte es mächtig an, dass ich zum RAM tauschen min. den Lüfi abnehmen musst, um an die Strom- und Lüfteranschlüsse auf dem Mobo zu gelangen musst ich gar den ganzen Kühler jedes Mal abnehmen, zudem zerrte ein fettes Gewicht am Mobo uuuund natürlich gefällt es mir(!) optisch sehr viel besser, wenn ich durch mein Fenster guck und da nicht die Hälfte der Sicht durch ne beschissene Kühllamelle vom Kühler verdeckt wird. Da mein PC eben nicht 10-20 Jahre an Ort und Stelle steht, sondern öfters mal bewegt wird, empfand ich die AIO als ne gute Lösung (da das Hauptgewicht am Case hängt). Jedoch machte die Zusatzinvestition in Lüfis das ganze halt nicht billig, doch dafür ist mein Sys nun sogar leiser als zuvor mit dem Macho 
Ergo: wenn du dir nen mega Kühlvorteil von der Corsair erhoffst, dann vergiss es lieber und nutze den IFX weiter. Wenn dich aber die Masse vom IFX nervt (und die ist ja beachtlich, das Teil ist breiiiiit) und du wegen des Plastzes wechseln willst, dann nur zu.


----------



## Jason1577 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche WaKü  für mein Gehäuse*

@ Chimera. Das ist doch mal ne super Aussage. Habe mich jetzt für die H100i v2 WaKü entschieden. Wie Du schon selbst sagtest, vom Platz her und vom rankommen an die Teile, ist der IFX sehr bescheiden. 

Gesendet von meinem Le X620 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche WaKü  für mein Gehäuse*



Jason1577 schrieb:


> @ Chimera. Das ist doch mal ne super Aussage. Habe mich jetzt für die H100i v2 WaKü entschieden. Wie Du schon selbst sagtest, vom Platz her und vom rankommen an die Teile, ist der IFX sehr bescheiden.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Le X620 mit Tapatalk



Naja, guck, ich bin ehrlich gesagt gar kein Fan von Aussagen wie "Alle AIOs sind eh so extrem viel lauter", "Bringe ndir null Vorteile", blablabla..., denn im Endeffekt muss nun mal jeder selber wissen, ob es für ihn laut ist oder nicht, ob ihm/ihr die Kühlleistung reicht oder nicht. Zumal manche halt ihre Meinung auch nicht  basierend auf eigenen Erfahrungen kundtun, sondern oftmals vom hören-sagen-Gerücht. Zumal man sein eigenes Gehör auch nicht mit jenem von anderen vergleichen kann. Drum find ich(!) dass dies jeder für sich selber entscheiden muss und drum will ich niemandem die Entscheidung madig machen. Von meiner Seite geb ich einfach die Erfahrunge.n weiter, welche ich grad mit meinen beiden (grundverschiedenen) AIOs mache. Vor dem Kauf der Cryorig haben mir auch viele weismachen wollen, dass alle Asetek AIOs Müll seien, da deren Pumpen immer (sprich nach deren Meinung 100% aller AIOs von Asetek  ) laut und lärmig seien und ich mir doch besser nen NH-D15, Olymp oder Silver Arrom holen sollt. Nun, da ich aber schon mit dem Macho so ein massives Teil drin hatte und ich sicher nix noch massiveres wollte, guckte ich mir Vids und Reviews im Netz an und bildete mir selber ne Meinung. In den Reviews hiess es ganz klar, dass die Pumpe ok sei und selbst der 70mm Lüfi wäre relativ leise, jedoch die beiden 140mm Lüfis würden nen Saukrach machen. Ok, hatte keine so grossen Erwartungen, doch die Erkenntnisse aus den Berichten bestätigten sich: die Pumpe hör ich nur, wenn ich mein Ohr direkt ranhalte (dann hört man ein feines surren), der kleine VRM Kühler ist nicht negativ laut, obwohl er bei Vollgas mit 3000 U/min dreht und die beiden QF140 Lüfis...mein Gott, DAS waren mal Krachmacher  Bei Vollgas unerträglich, drum wurden die durch 2 Silent Wings 3 ersetzt und seither ist Ruhe im Karton.
Bei der Silent Loop hingegen kam der Hauptgrund eher vom Punkt her, dass ich sie später um nen anderen Radiator erseitern kann, die Schläuche tauschen könnt und auch die Fittings ändern kann (ok, innerhalb der Garantiezeit zwar mit Garantieverlust verbunden, doch damit könnt ich leben). Die Eisbaer stammt zwar aus gleichem Hause und nutzt ne ähnliche Pumpe, ist aber deutlich klobiger und wollt diesmal halt schon auch bissel auf den Punkt "Optik" setzen  Ergo stand ich vor der Wahl: Fractal Design Kelvin oder BQ Silent Loop. Da ich bisher vom tollen Support von Listan begeistert bin und mir die Optik der SL eher zusagte als der Klavierlacklook der Kelvin, griff ich zur SL und bis heute bereue ich es nicht.
Bedenke aber, dass du trotzdem für nen Airflow im Case sorgen musst, denn auch die VRMs vom Mobo brauchen bissel nen Luftzug


----------

